# Аппарат Илизарова



## аЛИСКА (20 Июн 2007)

а кто-нибудь знает об оперативном лечении сколиоза аппаратом Илизарова?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Июн 2007)

Вы ошибаетесь. Данный аппарат используют чаще всего для лечения открытых переломов на конечностях.


----------



## Ell (20 Июн 2007)

Оперативное не лечение, а вмешательство  Живя в Кургане, надо даже биографию Илизарова знать


----------

